
Ford Is Finally Getting Serious About Making Electric Cars - NicoJuicy
https://www.wired.com/story/ford-electric-cars-plan-mach-1-suv
======
megaman22
Most exciting thing in this article is that they are bringing back the Ranger.
I never understood why they quit the light truck market for a few years.

~~~
eventualhorizon
The chicken tax effectively killed foreign competition for light trucks and
domestic automakers punted as mid-full size trucks are more profitable.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax)

~~~
megaman22
That doesn't seem right. Toyota Tacomas, Nissans, Ford Rangers, Chevy S10s,
etc have been popular throughout that period.

The only thing I can think of is emissions mandates that have made the full-
size pickups roughly equivalent to the mpg advantage that light trucks used to
have.

